# Best GUI for asterisk

## inn3rpece

I just setup a box with 2 (4 port) ISDN cards. I've just installed asterisk 8.xx now, with no configuration as yet. I would like to install a GUI and start configuring the box that way as I would like to hand this over to another colleague to manage the server. What GUI do you highly recommend? The network is only 25 user big.

Thanks!

----------

## tomk

Moved from Gentoo Chat to Networking & Security, support questions shouldn't go to GC.

----------

## chithanh

I think it is a bad idea to hand an asterisk installation to someone who does not know what he is doing. An installation which is not kept secure can become very expensive.

But have a look here for a large selection of asterisk GUI applications and distributions:

http://www.voip-info.org/wiki/view/Asterisk+GUI

----------

## overkll

Dont forget Trixbox!

----------

